# Подскажите, какой баян выбрать



## vmakarov (16 Дек 2011)

Всем доброго времени суток.
30 лет играю на Туле 210, пришло время и хочется себе сделать подарок. Подскажите, как выбрать баян, какие есть, где лучше купить (сам в Н.Новгороде, до Москвы доехать не проблема).
Ориентируюсь на сумму от 150 до 250 тыс. рублей.


----------



## НаМос (16 Дек 2011)

Обратитесь к zet10,очень грамотный человек в этих вопросах,
в свое время очень нам помог.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Дек 2011)

Моим комментариям предшествовала реклама некого mbb 1967 ,предлагающего купить у него баян МИР. Но почему то он свои коменты стер после моих. Ну бывает,хотя вроде бы и не весна. ..
А вот мои - Хороший у вас инструмент.Очень достойный.И жизнь бы ему и далее такую,концертную.А вы хотите его предложить человеку, который только на ученическом баяне и играл, да и без выборки, к тому же.Не это ему нужно.Понимаю,что вам надо пристроить инструмент,мне кажется ,что это не тот случай.Деньги у человека есть, пусть посмотрит на итальянцев без выборки.Выбор велик.

mbb 1967- ну куда же вы пропали ? Или вашей удали хватает ,чтобы гадости писать мне в личку ? И даже свою рекламку удалили о баяне Мир.Прекрасный инструмент ! А вот с хозяином не повезло ему явно ! Объявитесь ,я ведь все равно вашу ересь на всеобщее обозрение вынесу !


----------



## zet10 (17 Дек 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> А вот с хозяином не повезло ему явно !


 Как я Вас понимаю Игорь!Действительно что-то не то происходит у многих,хамство,наглость ,агрессия. ...Новиков Игорь писал:


> Объявитесь ,я ведь все равно вашу ересь на всеобщее обозрение вынесу !


Очень было бы интересно почитать!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Дек 2011)

zet10 писал:


> Очень было бы интересно почитать!


Ну уж воздержусь пока.Может и правда человека слегка повело,а назавтра ,глядишь и все в норму войдет,может быть и извинения пришлет.Давно он свой "МИР" продает,зациклился по-видимому.


----------



## stamus (17 Дек 2011)

Уважаемый vmakarov. Мне кажется вам стоит здесь более подробно написать для какой цели вам нужен инструмент, тогда и с выбором будет легче определиться.


----------



## Jupiter (17 Дек 2011)

НаМос писал:


> Обратитесь к zet10,очень грамотный человек в этих вопросах,


Согласен- Zet10 и нам,в Европе помог с приобретением нескольких прекрасных и не дорогих баянов,концертных. Да и выбор у него есть. stamus писал:


> Мне кажется вам стоит здесь более подробно написать для какой цели вам нужен инструмент, тогда и с выбором будет легче определиться.


Тоже верно- моё мнение: берите новый инструмент,если уж подарок для себя делать...
Кстати,переговорите с С.Бариновым. Он Вам может без выборки прекрасный Юпитер сделать. И не только с цельной планкой: можно и куски поставить ручной работы. Будете иметь прекрасный инструмент. Можете и на 61 кнопку попросить,не обязательно полный. Можно и с Акковцами договориться- делают разные ведь модели. 
Ну а итальянцев- пруд пруди...По этому ассортименту лучше к Zet10 млм за Борсини к Вадиму Карницкому,админу сайта.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Дек 2011)

Только к Вадиму виза нужна,да и ехать подальше будет и подороже.А Zet 10 (упорно не хочу с маленькой буквы писать) здесь рядышком в Москве и вариантов у него ,думаю предостаточно.


----------



## vmakarov (19 Дек 2011)

Спасибо за ответы.
Баян - мое хобби, иногда хочется сесть и поиграть для души. 
К zet10 обязательно обращусь, пока же нашел вот этот инструмент
http://www.accordmusic.ru/catalog/1237/11507/
Кто про него что сможет сказать?


----------



## People (19 Дек 2011)

Знаю музыкантов (баянист и аккордеонист). Они недавно купили новые вельтмейстеры (цена была в районе 120-130 тыс). Оба инструмента начали "сыпаться".
Пишите запрос АККО и Юпитеру, Подробно объясните что Вам нужно и смотрите что предложат. Сэкономить можно за счет уменьшения голосов (3 вместо 4х), за счет уменьшения диапазона (для души хватит 52-58), кусковых планок, отсутствия подб. регистров.
Непонятно, что Вам надо: баян или кнопочный аккордеон с разливом. На сылке вроде кноп. аккордеон


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Дек 2011)

*People*,
People писал:


> Знаю музыкантов (баянист и аккордеонист). Они недавно купили новые вельтмейстеры (цена была в районе 120-130 тыс). Оба инструмента начали "сыпаться".


Извините, вопрос не совсем по теме, а какие технические проблемы произошли, просто как раз интересуюсь продукцией этой фирмы.


----------



## People (20 Дек 2011)

Знаю что проблема проявилась на обоих инструментах. Что-то свазанное с клапанами. Уточню-напишу Вам.


----------

